# Some of my toys



## Topher (Jul 2, 2014)

Here are a couple of my new toys...love my pour over station! I just added this Siphon to my collection. Makes amazing clean coffee! Last one is of me cupping some amazing Rwanda, Ruli Mountain coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nice man .......Siphon collection ? Lets see more!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Liking this, I know very little about this , is the control knob for temperature control? Or just on and off?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great stuff Topher. What's the syphon make? How is the heat controlled?


----------



## Topher (Jul 2, 2014)

It is a Diguo TCA-C3 Siphon... http://coffeecompanion.com/2013/06/diguo-tca-c3-siphon/ a member of the forum I am involved with sent me one to play with. The temp is adjustable. You put it @ 400 degrees and the water climbs to the top chamber. You lower the temp to 200 degrees(I believe) I think it sits for about 3 or 4 minutes then you turn it off and it drops to the bottom chamber. I have a bodum stove top that I bought about 18 years ago. This Diguo is much sturdier. I'm always afraid the glass is going to break on the bodum.


----------



## Topher (Jul 2, 2014)

Here are a couple other neat little things I have acquired over the years...first is a pour over a friend made for me and the 2nd and 3rd are of a camp fire coffee roaster the guys from Toper sent me.


----------

